#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-04
<flaccid> hey erichammond, where was that canonical config file for enable/disable root login variable?
<flaccid> ah /etc/ec2-init/ec2-config.cfg
<flaccid> sudo sed -i 's/disable_root=1/disable_root=0/g' /etc/ec2-init/ec2-config.cfg
<flaccid> so, ultimately sudo passwd root -u && sudo sed -i 's/disable_root=1/disable_root=0/g' /etc/ec2-init/ec2-config.cfg
<flaccid> hmm do i have to restart a service so root can login now
<flaccid> i must be missing a step
<dblick>  /leave
<erichammond> flaccid: The disable_root option in /etc/ec2-init/ec2-config.cfg only takes effect on the first boot.
<erichammond> I.e., it only matters what you set it to when you build the AMI.
<erichammond> If you want to enable root ssh after starting the instance of Ubuntu on EC2, you can follow the instructions towards the end of http://alestic.com/2009/04/ubuntu-ec2-sudo-ssh-rsync
<trifon> erichammond: Hello Eric.
<trifon> how is the article going?
<trifon> is it published?
<erichammond> trifon: There's always one more thing to improve.
<erichammond> I'm struggling against the impulse to turn it into a piece of software.
<trifon> erichammond: :) you are right!
<trifon> so yuo want to create automated script?
<erichammond> eventually, but I also want to get the basic steps out to all the people who are clamoring for it.
<erichammond> http://alestic.com/2010/01/vmbuilder-ebs-boot-ami
<flaccid> erichammond: thanks muchly for letting me know again. i was unable to find the chat log with that convo we had..
<develop> hi any idea what is the best way to connect ec2 workers to a external datawharehouse
<develop> openvpn?
<Elad> I am really new to ubuntu and ec2 and had a couple of questions on AMI's - If I create an AMI and register it with amazon, can anyone launch my AMI?
<trifon> Elad: yes. this is the idea of published AMIs
<Elad> is there a way that  I can create a customized server with my specific setup (users, mail server, mysql server) and keep it secure so that someone else can't launch it and get access to my username's password type things?
<trifon> Elad: yes. you just need to kepp your AMI private
<Elad> trifon: thanks
<Elad> I will look into how to do that
<develop> hi how can i check disk size on a chrooted image
<develop> df does not work
<develop> i m building an ami using http://www.linuxconfig.org/Howto_CREATE_BUNDLE_UPLOAD_and_ACCESS_custom_Debian_AMI_using_ubuntu
<develop> but mount /proc outputs
<develop> mount: can't find /proc/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<erichammond> Elad: Private is the default for a new AMI.  Sharing it with others is an explicit choice.
<develop> is it possible to add a s3 folder as a mount point of a ec2 ami
<flaccid> develop: only if you can find a http fs
<develop> ?
<develop> or use s3 as a nfs
<flaccid> s3 is http, so you can't mount it unless fuse does a http driver
<flaccid> develop: you are after EBS.
<develop> k
<develop> can any ami connect to one ebs volume
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> well in theory
<develop> great thnks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i recommend alestic.com/erichammond's debian AMIs
<develop> wy can't i ping bettween instances in the same security group
<develop> and same zone
<develop> one is an instance-store the other is a ebs ami
<develop> sry got it
<develop> ec2-authorize -P icmp -t -1:-1
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-05
<erichammond> develop: I use s3fs to mount S3 buckets as a fuse file system.  EBS and S3 each have their uses.
<develop> thnks
<erichammond> develop: Only one EC2 instance can connect to a given EBS volume at a time and it must be in the same availability zone.
<erichammond> Any number of instances (and outside computers) can connect to an S3 bucket with s3fs.
<erichammond> but it has different performance characteristics, and operates on complete files instead of blocks, and ...
<flaccid> and you risk corrupting file integrity if you have more than 1 client writing back to an s3 bucket
<nekro_> as far as I know you won't corrupt the actual object that is stored in S3. S3 guarantees write consistency. That is, exactly one write will succeed. You don't know which one but data is not interleaved.
<flaccid> well technically the integrity of the file is broken if the wrong write remains
<nekro_> not from the infrastructures perspective. certainly from the user's perspective but that is the user's job.
<flaccid> so 1 client opens the file contents, does some stuff for a while, then writes back after another client has done the same thing. the data from the 2nd client is lost
<nekro_> yep, that is why you use the etag to make sure you read what you expect.
<flaccid> well yes. but its infrastructure that is connect to the bucket as well as the user..
<flaccid> well thats why you use ebs
<nekro_> they have very different characteristics. API wise, performance wise, scale wise, reliability wise.
<flaccid> yes
<develop> it seems that i do not understand the following: i launched an ami with a db server attached an ebs volume and the rebundled and uploaded. But i can still not stop the instance to startit later. Do i havedo bundle as a ebs root-device? take snapshot? where does the db data get saved?
<flaccid> erichammond: cheers for that. this will set all components: sudo passwd root -u && sudo sed -i 's/disable_root=1/disable_root=0/g' /etc/ec2-init/ec2-config.cfg && sudo cp -v /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys /root/.ssh/
<erichammond> flaccid: You probably don't want to unlock the root password.  Stick with ssh keys.
<flaccid> oh i must of misread the man
<flaccid> ah yeah thats pam only
<flaccid> hmm there are these ec2 mirrors in the sources.lst that seem down
<flaccid> [Connecting to us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (174.129.36.139)]
<erichammond> flaccid: Those only allow access from within the same EC2 region.
<flaccid> ah rightio. they must of set a firewall rule
<flaccid> thats us-east ?
<erichammond> us-east-1, yes
<flaccid> okies
<erichammond> Gotta be specific as Amazon will someday launch us-east-2, etc. as they take over the world.
<flaccid> just going to see if this build process works with nps on karmic, then i'll re-save that readme
<flaccid> hehe take over the world. well if you can get them to get a cloud going here in AU that would be good
<erichammond> flaccid: Are you on the ec2ubuntu Google group?  There's somebody there asking for help getting Karmic to work with RightScale.
<erichammond> I was considering publishing how I did it for a personal client, but don't know if RightScale wants to provide the official way.
<flaccid> i don't think i'm on that group. i'll join
<erichammond> http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/
<flaccid> technically no official way yet, but this will provide a POC to show internal to move towards that
<erichammond> http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/0e56d0c5f2f224ca
<flaccid> ah yeah, cheers for that. i'm a python guy so this should be cool
<flaccid> yeah python 2.6 is in karmic, so we'll show him how to do the rightimage build
<smoser> ping erichammond around ?
<erichammond> smoser: 'lo
<smoser> you have a few minutes?
<erichammond> sure thing
<smoser> see private message
<trifon> morning everyone
<flaccid> howdy
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-06
<uvirtbot> New bug: #492048 in ubuntu "Create "EBS boot" AMIs for Amazon EC2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492048
<flaccid> cool uvirtbot
<develop> hi i have an ebs image how can i make sure that the ip stays the same after a restart
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-07
<ja> yop
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-08
<develop> hi
<develop> i change the hostname of my ami
<develop> no i get sudo: unable to resolve host ec2worker
<trifon> develop>: hod did you changed the name of your ami?
<develop> inside the ami
<develop> hostname xxx
<develop> and added the name to  /etc/hosts
<trifon> you need DNS Server.
<develop> k
<develop> another one my ami has 2 logins with no pwd root and worker. I would like to append a script at startup to run a pyapp . Use --user-data-file and add to the script su - worker . I think that root is run when ex2-run-instance is called. thnks
<erichammond> develop: You don't need a DNS server just to change the hostname in your instance.
<erichammond> You might ask on #ubuntu-server about the sudo error as there are more folks who could help there.  I've gotta run.
<develop> thnks
<develop> any free management tool to manage sqs.
<develop> i create a root pwd with passwd how can i remove so i can login to ami witout providing pwd passwd -d did not help
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-09
<flaccid> develop: http://alestic.com/2009/04/ubuntu-ec2-sudo-ssh-rsync might help. by default pki is used with ssh, whats the actual problem?
<develop> just whant to remove the pwd so i can use --user-data-file to svn update and start an app on 100 instances
<flaccid> develop: check if rightscale free developer account includes sqs - it appears as though it might
<flaccid> you want to remove password from passwd for root?
<develop> it does but not with a server array :(
<develop> yes
<develop> or what is the best way to start an app on 100 instances
<develop> building an image each time and adding to /etc/init.d is not so nice
<develop> that s why i was thinking of --user-data-file
<develop> but does this work on self build ami or just on alestic amis
<flaccid> if you have a look at man passwd there is various switches to remove or disable the password
<develop> k
<flaccid> you can use a rightscript to start an app or yes you could bundle your own custom ami
<develop> rightscript?
<flaccid> yes in a rightscale free developer account
<flaccid> im sure there are other options out there for non persistant appliance applications
<develop> yes espacially during dev
<develop> will have a look at rightscale
<develop> attach a script to ami ...
<flaccid> so basically its up to you how you wanna add to the ami..
<flaccid> anything else i can answer for you?
<develop> i bundled an image using http://alestic.com/2009/06/ec2-ami-bundle
<develop> but the user i added is not there when i start the instance
<develop> disregard getting tired
<develop> thnks to alestic.com you guys rock
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-10
<flaccid> hey erichammond are you around? i found this debianzone lenny ami and wondering about it
<flaccid> some random i guess
<flaccid> i'm moving to us west tonight :)
<erichammond> flaccid: I'm not familiar with many of the AMIs out there.
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> erichammond: moving my personal server to us-west with debian rightimage tonight
